# Free - Mails non reçus



## Gurnet (30 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,
J’ai un compte mail Free que je consulte sur Safari via Zimbra, régulièrement j’ai des mails qui n’arrivent pas.

/1/ Comme je ne sais initialement pas que je dois recevoir certains mails, ni ne connais les coordonnées  des expéditeurs, il m’est impossible de nourrir la liste des « Adresses acceptées » de Zimbra.
/2/ Pire, je ne reçois jamais l’envoi de la newsletter quotidienne du New-York Times nytdirect@nytimes.com, pourtant entrée dans les « Adresses acceptées » (et j’ai dû la faire expédier sur une adresse non-Free pour la recevoir enfin sans problème) alors que la newsletter quotidienne du Washington Post email@washingtonpost.com, elle, m’arrive sans encombre… Que les mails d’un acteur de qualité, peu suspect de spamming, mondialement connu, comme le NY Times soient bloqués à l’entrée dépasse l’entendement.

Dans le n° d’été de VVM, page 13, je lis _« Par exemple, l’opérateur Free est un grand adepte du blocage des e-mails en amont.….. J’ai dû aller sur le webmail de Free pour comprendre où ils étaient réellement. »_, c’est donc un problème qui semble connu, voire récurrent, mais l’auteur de l’article ne daigne pas expliquer le détail de sa recherche.

Quelqu’un a-t-il une idée et/ou une solution (autre que d’abandonner Free…) ? 
Merci d’avance.


----------



## moderno31 (1 Août 2020)

Bonjour
Cela me fait penser à des "règles de messagerie qui se marchent sur les pieds"...
Ou encore un domaine de messagerie Bloqué.

Refait le tour de tes réglages de BAL


----------



## Gurnet (1 Août 2020)

Bonsoir,
Peux-tu être un peu plus explicite SVP  sur les vérifs à faire, car je ne suis pas un expert de ces trucs.

Outre les mails NYT et WaPo déjà cités, un autre exemple avec AbeBooks un important vendeur de livres d’occasion désormais propriété d’Amazon :

Les mails d’un interlocuteur xxyyyyyy@abebooks.com  m’arrivent sans problème, tout comme les mails de confirmation de commande (noreply_transactional@abebooks.com).
Les mails buyertech@abebooks.com ne m’arrivent pas !!!
Mon problème reste entier : comprendre et corriger !


----------



## moderno31 (7 Août 2020)

BOnjour
Le plus souvent nous disposons d'assez peu d'informations pour aider. Faut être un peu débrouillard... je crois bien

Si ces mails n'arrivent pas, alors qu'ils dépendent tous du même domaine, il doit certainement exister à un endroit dans tes configuration un blocage de ce domaine.

J'aurais du mal à te faire faire des vérifications avant même d'avoir suffisamment d'éléments.
As-tu vérifié tes règles de messagerie dans Zimbra ?
J'ai mis des copies d'écran, tu ne dois avoir aucun paramétrage d'actif..


----------



## Gurnet (8 Août 2020)

Bonjour et merci.
Ma config de la page 'Mail' (Capt 2) est celle standard depuis le passage à Zimbra.
En revanche (Capt 1), j'ai plusieurs filtres anti-spam configurés selon ce modèle https://tinyurl.com/yb38hnkp. Ce sont des filtres spécifiques répondant seulement à des volées de spam précis et ce ne sont pas des filtres généraux balayant tout et n'importe quoi.


----------



## Invité (29 Août 2020)

Tu peux toujours essayer de désactiver tes filtres indiqués par Da Capo pour voir ce que ça donne.

Je ne pense pas qu'il se soit planté, mais il s'agit juste de désactiver les filtres sans les supprimer.

Sinon, peut être le contacter en MP ?


----------



## Gurnet (29 Août 2020)

Bonsoir + Merci
Je vais désactiver les filtres et me ré-inscrire aux newsletters sur ce compte pour voir.
En attendant, j'ai posté sur le NG proxad.free.services.messagerie, au bout de quinze jours sans une seule réponse, j'ai viré le msg...


----------



## chafpa (30 Août 2020)

Parce que les NG cela existent encore  

OK, je sors >>>>>


----------



## Gurnet (8 Septembre 2020)

Bravo + Merci => Après avoir désactivé les filtres, je me suis réinscris à la newsletter du NYT et, pour l'instant, elle arrive sur cette adresse @free.fr, je vais continuer tests.


----------

